# Σοφία Βέμπο «Λόντρα, Παρίσι...» (μερικές απορίες)



## Theseus (Feb 20, 2018)

Επιτέλους και ένα θαυμάσιο και στοιχειωμένο τραγούδι που τραγούδησε μια υπέροχη τραγουδίστρια. Ως συνήθως οι απορίες μου είναι μπλε έντονα γράμματα:

Όπου κι αν πάω ο νους μου διαρκώς τριγυρνά
μες στα στενά της Αθήνας και στα καπηλειά της
και κάθε βράδυ τρικλίζοντας στα σκοτεινά
λέει μεθυσμένη η ψυχή μου απ’ τα γιασεμιά της | my soul drunk by the jasmine says

Λόντρα, Παρίσι, Νιου Γιορκ, Βουδαπέστη, Βιέννη
μπρος στην Αθήνα καμιά μα καμιά σας δεν βγαίνει
γιατ’ είναι πάντα γιομάτες με ρόδα οι ποδιές της | her aprons are always full of roses
κι άσπρες *ταντέλες* τυλίγουν τις ακρογιαλιές της | white swathes of mist wreathe her beaches

έχει ομορφιές, χιλιάδες ζωγραφιές,
και στις ανηφοριές τις γραφικές της
κάθε βραδιά κάτω από μια μουριά
ο έρως ξενυχτά κλεφτά-κλεφτά | love secretly spends the night?
Σε κατοικούνε θεοί *ξελογιάστρα* μ’ Αθήνα | the gods dwell in you, seduced by Athens??
που κατεβαίνουν στην Πλάκα να πιούνε ρετσίνα
και ζαλισμένοι το βράδυ κολώνα-κολώνα | and dizzy n the evening column by column 
να κοιμηθούνε πηγαίνουνε στον Παρθενώνα | they come to the Parthenon to sleep
Α α α α α α α ο Υμηττός λέει με κέφι στην Πεντέλη | the Hymettus says in party spirit to the Penteli
Α α α α α α α λέει *η ρετσίνα στο βαρέλι* | the retsina says to the barrel
Ο ο ο ο ο ο ο λεν οι γαζίες στο φεγγάρι ερωτιάρες | the acacias in love say to the moon
Ο ο ο ο ο ο ο λεν οι *πλακιώτικες* κιθάρες | the twanging(?) guitars say

Πόσα ταξίδια δεν κάναμ’ εμείς μακρινά | how many far-off journeys we have made!
μα εσύ Αθήνα ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν πεθαίνεις | but you, Athens, never die.
κι έτσι ο νους μας διαρκώς τριγυρνά
στις αμμουδιές του Φαλήρου και της Βουλιαγμένης | to the sands of Phaleron and Vouliagmeni

Λόντρα, Παρίσι...

Μπορείτε επίσης να διορθώσετε τη μετάφρασή μου. Θα σας παρακαλούσα.:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 20, 2018)

ταντέλες = δαντέλες = lace > (white lace ...)
ξελογιάστρα = seductress (ρ. ξελογιάζω) > (Athens, you seductress)
ρετσίνα στο βαρέλι = retsina wine from the keg > (says the retsina from the keg, but one could also understand it as you translated it, Theseus)
πλακιώτικος = from Plaka, the district at the feet of the Athens' Acropolis > (the guitars from/at Plaka)


----------



## Marinos (Feb 20, 2018)

drsiebenmal said:


> ρετσίνα στο βαρέλι = retsina wine from the keg > (says the retsina from the keg, but one could also understand it as you translated it, Theseus)


I think Theseus is right here: it is the same imagery as in the other verses (say the flowers to the moon, the Hymettus to the Penteli...)


----------



## Neikos (Feb 20, 2018)

drsiebenmal said:


> ρετσίνα στο βαρέλι = retsina wine from the keg > (says the retsina from the keg, but one could also understand it as you translated it, Theseus)



Εδώ νομίζω ότι έχει δίκιο ο Θησέας, Ντόκτορ, μιας και ο προηγούμενος αλλά και ο επόμενος στίχος έχουν το ίδιο σχήμα. 
Ας ακούσουμε, όμως, ένα ακόμα κομμάτι της εποχής για πλακιώτικες κιθάρες, μαζί με ένα ποτηράκι ρετσίνα, από βαρέλι ή όχι :








ΥΓ. Καλά τα λες, Μαρίνε. Μέχρι να ανοίξω μία ρετσίνα, με πρόλαβες. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 20, 2018)

Yes, I tend to agree that Theseus' original translation is correct, but as he asked for an alternate explanation, I obliged... :) :)


----------



## Theseus (Feb 20, 2018)

Λοιπόν, "ξελογιάστρα μ' Αθήνα" υπονοεί "ξελογιάστρα *μου* Αθηνα" και όλη η φράση είναι παρενθετική;:)


----------



## SBE (Feb 20, 2018)

Ναι. Ακριβώς.


----------



## Earion (Feb 20, 2018)

Πόσα ταξίδια δεν κάναμ’ εμείς μακρινά

Στη διάρκεια της Κατοχής η Σοφία Βέμπο είχε διαφύγει στη Μέση Ανατολή. Επέστρεψε στην Ελλάδα το 1946. Το τραγούδι αυτό είναι από τα πρώτα που ηχογράφησε με την επιστροφή της.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Feb 20, 2018)

drsiebenmal said:


> Yes, I tend to agree that Theseus' original translation is correct, but as he asked for an *alternate* explanation, I obliged... :) :)



 Όχι κι εσύ, Δόκτορα, μη!

One of my worst pet peeves... (An Americanism, naturally.) :curse:


----------



## Theseus (Feb 20, 2018)

Σ' ευχαριστώ για την προϊστορία του στίχου αυτού, Εάριων.:)


----------



## Theseus (Feb 21, 2018)

Να οι στίχοι του τραγουδιού «Παίξε Πλακιώτικη Κιθάρα». Δυο απορίες με έντονα γράμματα:

ΠΑΙΞΕ ΠΛΑΚΙΩΤΙΚΗ ΚΙΘΑΡΑ

Έχει μπλέξει το φεγγάρι
στης γαζίας το κλωνάρι
και μοσχοβολούν στη γλάστρα
δυό γαρύφαλλα γκρενά.

Μιά κιθάρα *σιγοσβήνει*, 'faintly strums'(?)'
μία γρίλια σιγοκλείνει
κι έχουν μαρμαρώσει τ' άστρα
μεσ' της Πλάκας τα στενά.

Παίξε Πλακιώτικη κιθάρα
απόψε παίξε
κι εσύ χλωμό φεγγάρι φέξε
κάποιο παράθυρο κλειστό.

Παίξε *για* μάτια και *για* χείλια
για κάποια γρίλια,
παίξε Πλακιώτικη κιθάρα
να ξεχαστώ.

Does για here mean 'for' or 'about'?


----------



## SBE (Feb 21, 2018)

By the way Theseus, you made me listen to the song again and Vembo says clearly δαντέλες, not ταντέλες. That word does not exist. You might come across νταντέλες, but I have never hear of ταντέλες. 
Also: λεν οι γαζίες στο φεγγάρι, oι ερωτιάρες the amorous acacias say to the moon


----------



## Theseus (Feb 21, 2018)

Έκανα λάθος. Έχεις δίκιο και σ' ευχαριστώ που το επεσήμανες. Μου αρέσει αυτή η μετάφραση του τραγουδιού. Δες https://theculturetrip.com/europe/greece/articles/the-6-most-beautiful-songs-about-athens/
‘London, Paris, New York, Budapest, Vienna. No one of you can compare to Athens, because its dress is always full of roses and white laces hug its seashores. You are inhabited by Gods, you heart-breaker Athens! They come down to Plaka to drink wine. And totally drunk (ζαλισμένοι=tipsy?), late at night, passing by each column (leaning on each column to steady themselves?), they go to sleep in the Parthenon.'


----------



## Neikos (Feb 21, 2018)

Theseus said:


> ...late at night, passing by each column (leaning on each column to steady themselves?)



Σωστά.



Theseus said:


> ζαλισμένοι= tipsy?



Για να στηρίζονται σε κάθε κολόνα, μάλλον battered εννοεί εδώ, Θησέα. Tipsy σημαίνει ελαφρά μεθυσμένος, ε; Ή μπερδεύομαι;


----------



## Neikos (Feb 21, 2018)

SBE said:


> By the way Theseus, you made me listen to the song again and Vembo says clearly δαντέλες, not ταντέλες. That word does not exist. You might come across νταντέλες, but I have never hear of ταντέλες.



Λέγεται και ταντέλα, SBE, και μάλιστα δεν είναι τόσο σπάνιο. Το έχουν άλλωστε όλα τα λεξικά. Βέβαια, το νταντέλα είναι πολύ πιο συχνό. Το δαντέλα, πάντως, μόνο για ρούχα, κεντήματα κλπ. μου φαίνεται ότι το λέμε, σε λαϊκές εκφράσεις μόνο νταντέλα και ταντέλα ακούω. Π.χ. καμιά φορά ακούω σε προποτζίδικα να λένε "έμεινα ταντέλα", όταν έχουνε πάει κουβά για τα καλά, ακούγεται καθαρά το Τ. 

Και ένα παράδειγμα από λογοτεχνία, με την ίδια ακριβώς χρήση που έχει στο τραγούδι :

Ο ήλιος, ανοίγοντας τη χρυσή του βεντάγια, μόλις ξεμύτιζε απ' το βουνό. Δέσαμε το άλογο και καθίσαμε λίγο στη λευκή χαλικιά, εκεί που έσβηνε η άσπρη ταντέλα του καθαρού νερού.
(_Το γυμνό παιδί_ - Νικηφόρος Βρεττάκος)

Και μιας και βάλαμε τα δαντελωτά, ας βάλω και τις σχετικές εκφράσεις να υπάρχουν :

http://georgakas.lit.auth.gr/dictio...chronoforms5&chronoform=ShowLima&limaID=10176


----------



## sarant (Feb 21, 2018)

Neikos said:


> Λέγεται και ταντέλα, SBE, και μάλιστα δεν είναι τόσο σπάνιο. Το έχουν άλλωστε όλα τα λεξικά. Βέβαια, το νταντέλα είναι πολύ πιο συχνό. Το δαντέλα, πάντως, μόνο για ρούχα, κεντήματα κλπ. μου φαίνεται ότι το λέμε, σε λαϊκές εκφράσεις μόνο νταντέλα και ταντέλα ακούω. Π.χ. καμιά φορά ακούω σε προποτζίδικα να λένε "έμεινα ταντέλα", όταν έχουνε πάει κουβά για τα καλά, ακούγεται καθαρά το Τ.



Από την άλλη μεριά, για ακρογιάλια κτλ. λέμε μόνο δαντελένια, δαντελωτά κτλ και όχι νταντελένια.


----------



## SBE (Feb 21, 2018)

Η γιαγιά μου ήταν μοδίστρα υψηλής περιωπής (δηλαδή έραβε δαντέλες κλπ.) και μόνο δαντέλες την είχα ακούσει να λέει. Πού και πούυ καμιά πελάτισσα έλεγε ΝΤαντέλες. Ταντέλες δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ μου και μου φαίνεται πολύ πολύ περίεργο. Ούτως ή άλλως δεν έχει σημασία, γιατί στο τραγούδι, σε όλες τους τις εκτελέσεις, όλοι Δαντέλες λένε.


----------



## Earion (Feb 21, 2018)

Η (αναπόφευκτη) βιβλιογραφική παραπομπή: 


 Στις 17 Φεβρουαρίου 1946 οι Αθηναίοι υποδέχτηκαν τη μεγάλη «τραγουδίστρια της Νίκης», τη Σοφία Βέμπο, που γύρισε από τη Μέση Ανατολή. Επρόκειτο να κάνει δύο εμφανίσεις στην Αθήνα. Η πρώτη, για φιλανθρωπικούς σκοπούς, θα γινόταν στο θέατρο «Ρεξ». Τότε λανσάρισε το μεγάλο σουξέ «Λόντρα, Παρίσι, Νιου Γιορκ, Βουδαπέστη, Βιέννη, μπρος στην Αθήνα καμιά μα καμιά σας δεν βγαίνει».

Γιάννης Καιροφύλας. _Η Αθήνα μετά τον πόλεμο_. Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Φιλιππότη, 1988, σ. 96.
​


----------



## Neikos (Feb 21, 2018)

sarant said:


> Από την άλλη μεριά, για ακρογιάλια κτλ. λέμε μόνο δαντελένια, δαντελωτά κτλ και όχι νταντελένια.



Όντως, έχετε δίκιο. 



SBE said:


> Η γιαγιά μου ήταν μοδίστρα υψηλής περιωπής (δηλαδή έραβε δαντέλες κλπ.) και μόνο δαντέλες την είχα ακούσει να λέει. Πού και πούυ καμιά πελάτισσα έλεγε ΝΤαντέλες. Ταντέλες δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ μου και μου φαίνεται πολύ πολύ περίεργο. Ούτως ή άλλως δεν έχει σημασία, γιατί στο τραγούδι, σε όλες τους τις εκτελέσεις, όλοι Δαντέλες λένε.



Ναι, κι εγώ μόνο δαντέλα λέω, τα άλλα δεν μου βγαίνουν, ειδικά η ταντέλα με τίποτα. Όχι ότι χρησιμοποιώ και συχνά αυτήν τη λέξη, βέβαια. Το τραγούδι, να πω την αλήθεια, δεν το έχω ακούσει, οπότε ήρθε η ώρα να το κάνω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 21, 2018)

Ε, ας σημειώσω να υπάρχει κι εδώ ο «δαντελένιος» ποδοσφαιριστής: αυτός που έκανε κορδελάκια και δαντέλες μέσα στο γήπεδο.


----------



## Earion (Feb 21, 2018)

Neikos said:


> Το τραγούδι, να πω την αλήθεια, δεν το έχω ακούσει, οπότε ήρθε η ώρα να το κάνω.



Ε, βάλτ’ το λοιπόν!






Για να μη μαθαίνει την ιστορία με σφάλματα ο Θησέας, ας επαναλάβω ότι το τραγούδι δεν είναι του 1944, όπως λέει το βιντεάκι, αλλά του 1946. Και αυτό έχει μεγάλη σημασία, διότι η κατάσταση στη χώρα ολόκληρη και στην Αθήνα εκείνη την εποχή δεν ήταν καθόλου όπως την περιγράφει ο σύνδεσμος που έβαλε παραπάνω ο Θησέας (https://theculturetrip.com/europe/greece/articles/the-6-most-beautiful-songs-about-athens/)
At that time, Athens was turning into a big city center full of lights, labels, shops and life. Everybody’s dream was to reach the capital to chase better opportunities. That is why Sofia was singing this song, comparing her precious Athens to other big, European and American cities.

Not at all. The country was in shambles; most people were starving; public life was being torn to pieces by bitter political division, and that summer witnessed the first acts of the oncoming civil war. The song should be seen rather as an attempt to infuse optimism, to raise morale, to spread the message that in spite of all hardships everything will turn out well.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 21, 2018)

> Not at all. The country was in shambles; most people were starving; public life was being torn to pieces by bitter political division, and that summer witnessed the first acts of the oncoming civil war. The song should be seen rather as an attempt to infuse optimism, to raise morale, to spread the message that in spite of all hardships everything will turn out well.


 Σ’ ευχαριστώ, Εάριων, που με διόρθωσες στο θέμα της μεταπολεμικής ιστορίας της Αθήνας. Δυστυχώς οι γνώσεις μου της σύγχρονης ιστορίας της Ελλάδας είναι πολύ περιορισμένες. Αλλά χάρη στους συμφορουμίστες μου ελπίζω πως τα σφάλματα μου θα γίνουν λιγότερα.:)


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2018)

Θα έλεγα ότι το τραγούδι αναφέρεται στην προπολεμική Αθήνα. Άλλωστε η σύγκριση με Βουδαπέστη και Βιέννη πιο πολύ στις αρχές του 20ού αιώνα παραπέμπει. Όσο για το σχόλιο περί αστυφιλίας, μάλλον ο σχολιαστής τα έχει μπερδέψει. Αμέσως μετά το τέλος του πολέμου οι Έλληνες δεν έτρεχαν στην Αθήνα. Όπως είπε ο Εάριον, αυτό το φαινόμενο είναι μεταγενέστερο.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2018)

Σε ευχαριστώ, SBE, που διαλευκαίνεις πιο πολύ την κατάσταση όσον αφορά την προπολεμική Αθήνα. Η περίπλοκη ιστορία της Ελλάδας πριν και μετά τον Β´Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο κι ύστερα η μπερδεμένη σειρά γεγονότων του εμφυλίου πολέμου καθιστούν σχεδόν αδύνατο για έναν αλλοδαπό να κατανοήσει ακριβώς την ατμόσφαιρα στην πρωτεύουσα. Όπως και να έχει το πράγμα, το κλίμα του τραγουδιού της Σοφίας είναι αισιόδοξο.


----------

